
The unimportance of product names - tmlee
https://signalvnoise.com/posts/2303-the-unimportance-of-product-names
======
cocktailpeanuts
Basecamp is not really a good example to back up this argument. Like he said,
the customers didn't even know what it was called and still used it. And the
reason was not because they had no trouble finding "GroupHub" or
"ProjectPath", but because it was the tool that they were forced to use
internally. The purchase decision was made by one person and everyone just had
to use it. They probably bookmarked it on their browser or something.

While I generally agree with the argument itself (that name doesn't really
matter), it never hurts to have a good name if you can. Also there IS such a
thing as a bad name.

------
douche
Flying Spaghetti Monster. I still shiver when I recall the hours wasted trying
to come up with a name for our most recent product. It was very reminiscent of
the Dilbert cartoon TV show episode _The Name_ [1]

[1]
[http://www.crackle.com/dilbert/2414198](http://www.crackle.com/dilbert/2414198)

